# Whining and crying all of a sudden..



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

My boy is 9 months old and is nothing short of out going and high energy. This morning out of the blue he started whining and crying when he got out of bed. He went into the yard did his business and started the same crying when he came up the stairs. He tried to jump up in bed with me afterwards and yelped in pain. I've looked him over, manipulated his joints, palpated his stomach,chest, back etc. and could not pinpoint the area of pain. He just laid there and enjoyed it from the looks. When I rolled him over he whined a little and when I picked him he whined a lot and even yelped. When I took him outside he ran around like nothing was bothering him until he climbed the 4 stairs to the deck. 

This is an overnight occurrence and he had none of these symptoms at 1am this morning when he went to his crate for bed. So, from 1am to about 6am when my wife took him out, this started. I'm thinking he might have ate something yesterday that started this, hoping it's not a mushroom since we've had these popping up lately. If this keeps up today, I'll take him to the vet. Right now I'm just watching him for any changes. Anyone here every have something like this start out of the blue? This is a first for me, so I figured I would ask.


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

Also wanted to add, no vomiting and still eating food normally as well. His diet is Orijen kibble and he gets about 3.75 cups a day currently. I was trying to isolate the pain a little more and since he whined when I picked him up I started there. I slowly lifted his back end and he seemed fine, then I did the front end and he whimpered. Seems the pain is in the front area, maybe chest or shoulders. He's never unsupervised outside, so I don't think he ate a mushroom, although he could have gotten one with a mouthful of grass (I would think a poison of some sort would induce vomiting, but so far he's fine in that sense.) He don't use pesticides, or chemicals in the yard. Is it possible he just slept funny and has a muscle kink or something like that? I get them all the time, but never had this experience in any of my dogs.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

One day my boy whimpered on a walk and was limping but I could not see anything. I woke up 2 days later and my boys toe was the size of his entire paw, but that was visual. Glass had gotten stuck in between his nail bed and paw. That's sucks to not know what could be wrong. There might be something small stuck and its not noticeable when running but maybe climbing the steps he uses different parts of his paws and it bothers him? Maybe he is trying to get treats or biscuits? lol jk Hope something shows up soon so you will know for sure.


----------



## pitifull (Apr 27, 2012)

My dog had a pinched nerve in his neck one time. Try bending hs neck far to the right, left, up and down. See if he yelps.


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, looks like it's all better whatever it was. I did pinpoint the pain to the middle of his back, possibly pulled a muscle or something while playing and it manifested overnight while he slept. Called the vet and they suggested crating him for 24hrs and keeping him on a leash while on bathroom breaks to keep him from running around. I also used some blue liniment and a massage which he loved. Now he's back to his same old self again.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Glad its getting better!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great news! Glad your pup is feeling better!


----------

